# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  استثمر في والديك ...!!!

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

استثمر في والديك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ
الحمدلله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وبعد 
فلعل العنوان مخالف لما اعتدنا سماعه والتحدث عنه من أنواع الاسثمار فقد سمعنا وتحدث الناس عن أنواع عديدة من الاسثمار منها :
١/ الاستثمار في نفسك ٠
٢ / الاسثمار في أولادك ٠
٣/ الاستثمار في مالك ٠
وكلها من أنواع الاسثمار المفيدة ؛ لكن هناك نوع عظيم واستثمار حقيقي عوائده مضمونة ومتحققة لا تتخلف أبدا وعوائده ممتدة في الدنيا والآخرة ؛ وذلك هو الاستثمار في الوالدين ٠
الاستثمار في الوالدين :
 يعني أن تصرف عليهما من الوقت والمال والمحبة وحسن الخلق أضعاف أضعاف ما تصرفه على غيرهما من أهل وولد وصاحب وقريب وزميل ٠
ويعني هذا الاستثمار أيضا أن تغتنم لحظات عمرهما كما تغتنم أعظم الفرص التجارية التي تعرض عليك وينافسك عليها غيرك وتريد أن تسبقه للفوز بها ٠
ويعني هذا الاستثمار أن تصبر على ما لا يعجبك منهما كصبر من يعمل مع تاجر يعطيه راتبا لا يجده عند غيره أبداً ولكنه يعامله باستعلاء عليه ٠
ويعني هذا الاستثمار أن تحب ما يحبان وتثني عليه كثناء طفل متعلق بأبيه على كل ما يُنسب لأبيه٠
ويعني هذا الاستثمار أيضا أن يكون كل فعل تفعله لهما إنما تريد به وجه الله ٠
ومن رحمة الله أن هذا الاستثمار لا يتوقف على حياة الوالدين ؛ بل تستطيع مواصلة هذا الاستثمار حتى بعد وفاتهما ٠
ومن تأمل في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى كيف كان الاهتمام العظيم بالحث على بر الوالدين واغتنامه وتعظيم شأنه والتحذير من العقوق وتحريمه وتجريمه وفي ذلك بيان لأهمية الاستثمار في الوالدين ٠ 
خاتمة : قد يرى البعض أني أُكثر من الكتابة عن موضوع الوالدين وبرهما ؛ ولكن من يعلم عظم حق الوالدين وعظم الوصية بهما علم أني مهما أكثرت 
فحقهما أكثر وأكبر والله المستعان ٠


http://www.saaid.net/Doat/musleh/05.htm

----------

